
Storm worm botnet more powerful than top supercomputers (good problem for a startup to solve) - nickb
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/60752,storm-worm-botnet-more-powerful-than-top-supercomputers.aspx
======
dappelbaum
Scary. I find it hard to believe that they can't catch these people. How quick
can the botnet do RSA?

~~~
corentin
Most of these people live in Russia (or former satellite states of USSR);
apparently, their government has better things to do. Add to that the fact
that such botnets are not operated by random geeks who seek fun or fame but by
profit-minded organized criminals (who usually don't brag about their acts on
IRC channels, for example).

